# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Onko ohjausyksikkö merkittävästi kalliimpi kuin muut vetävät vaunut?

## Peba

SM4 -junia ajetaan tällä hetkellä usein (useimmiten?) neljän vaunun voimin. Junassa on siten tuplamäärä konnareita ja kaksi turhaa ohjausyksikköä. 

Konnareiden määrää saisi vähennettyä EiL-pohjaisten junien tapaan, jos SM4:sista saisi pitempiä.

Olisiko SM4-junien pidentäminen vanhojen raitiovaunujen tapaan mielekästä, tulisivatko jatkovaunut havaittavasti halvemmaksi kuin sellaiset, joista junaa voidaan ajaa?

Näin venytetty yksikkö toki säästäisi käyttökuluissa, ja lisäisi kapasiteettiä.

----------


## vristo

Niin, saisihan FLIRT:jäkin jopa kuusivaunuisia yksiköitä:

http://www.stadlerrail.com/en/vehicles/flirt/

Vai olisiko Stadlerin kaksikerroksinen KISS-juna parempi ratkaisu:

http://www.stadlerrail.com/en/vehicles/dosto/

Hauskoja junamallin nimiä muuten: ensin vähän flirttiä, sitten jo pussaillaan. Mikähän on Stadlerin seuraavan junamallin nimi?  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko SM4-junien pidentäminen vanhojen raitiovaunujen tapaan mielekästä, tulisivatko jatkovaunut havaittavasti halvemmaksi kuin sellaiset, joista junaa voidaan ajaa?


Jos Sm4-juniin tehtäisiin välivaunuja ja jopa mahdollisesti ilman mottoreita, ne ovat halvempia kuin ohjaamolla varustetut moottorivaunut. Jos välivaunujen katsotaan tarvitsevan vetävät telit tai edes toisen telin vetäväksi, välivaunu on sittenkin halvempi kuin kuin ohjaamollinen moottorivaunu virroittimineen.

Miten kannattavaa tällainen on, riippuu yksityiskohdista. Sm4-junat ovat sen verran uusia, että välivaunuille kertyy riittävästi elinaikaa, joten siinä mielessä hanke on kohdallaan. Mutta kalliiksi se voi tulla siksi, että kyse ei ole vakiotuotteesta, vaan välivaunu on suunniteltava erityisesti Sm4-junaa varten. Junan teho on nyt 22 kW. Suorituskyvyn säilyttämiseksi tehoa pitäisi nostaa 1,5-kertaiseksi. Onko se mahdollista nykyisin laittein, on ratkaisevaa kokonaiskutannusten kannalta. HKL:n Nr-vaunujen välivaunu oli niinkin iäkkäisiin vaunuihin mielekäs ratkaisu siksi, että välivaunu ei tuonut vetoteliä. Vaunun huipputehoa voitiin nostaa käyttäen vanhoja moottoreita ja teholelektroniikkaa.

Antero

----------


## Peba

Itse asiassa samaan liittyen: kuinka suuri osuus kitkasta SM4:n 160km/h vauhdissa tulee ilmanvastuksesta ja mikä osuus muista vastuksista? Olettaisin, että painon lisääntyminen hidastaisi kiihtyvyyttä aika lineaarisesti hitaisssa vauhdeissa, mutta huippunopeuden riippuvan lähinnä ilmanvastuksesta, joka ei kasvane merkittävästi junan pituuden kasvaessa.

Mikä itse asiassa on tällaisessa junassa se, joka määrittää tehontarpeen  riittävä kiihtyvyys vai taisto maksimikitkoja vastaan huippunopeudella ylämäkeen, vai jokin ihan muu juttu?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Junan teho on nyt 22 kW.


Olisko 2200 kW?

----------


## Mikle

> Olisko 2200 kW?


Haarukointi osuu suunnilleen 22kW ja 2200kW välille :Very Happy:  Sm4 tehot n.1200kW.

----------


## hezec

> Olisko 2200 kW?


Valmistajan mukaan 1240 kW. Lienee luotettavin lähde, joka löytyy.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisko 2200 kW?


Hups. Piti kirjoittaa, että 22 kW/m. Jos tulee yksi vaunu lisää, teho per metri putoaa kolmanneksella, jolloin käytännössä kiihtyvyys alkaa laskea aikaisemmin kuin nykyään.

Myös huippunopeus alkanee laskea. Ilmanvastus on määräävä tekijä suurissa nopeuksissa. Painon ja poikkipinta-alan suhteesta riippuen ilmanvastus alkaa yleensä vaikuttaa merkittävästi noin 60 km/h nopeudesta ylöspäin. Flirtissä teho on 27 kW/m ja kokonaisteho 2000 kW. Sm4:n 1200 kW:n kokonaisteholla pidetään 160 km/h nopeus. Pituuskin vaikuttaa jonkin verran, sillä junan ja ilman kitkapinta kasvaa pituuden kasvaessa.




> Mikä itse asiassa on tällaisessa junassa se, joka määrittää tehontarpeen  riittävä kiihtyvyys vai taisto maksimikitkoja vastaan huippunopeudella ylämäkeen, vai jokin ihan muu juttu?


Määrävä tekijä on joko kiihtyvyys tai huippunopeus. Kiihtyvyys on tärkeä usein pysähtyvässä paikallisjunaliikenteessä. Huippunopeus kaukoliikenteessä. Teho ei vaikuta huippukiihtyvyyteen, sillä se on rajoitettava enintään arvoon 1,3 m/s2 matkustajaturvallisuuden vuoksi. Teho vaikuttaa siihen, miten suureen nopeuteen saakka maksimikiihtyvyyttä kyetään pitämään.

Vertailun vuoksi: Sm5:n suurin teho on 2000 kW ja teho painoa kohden 13 kW/ton. Pendolinolla maksimiteho on 4000 kW ja teho painoa kohden 11,5 kW/ton. Pendolinon kiihtyvyys alkaa laskea aiemmin kuin Flirtillä. Mutta Pendon teho riittää hyvin voittamaan ilmanvastusta yli 200 km/h nopeuteen, mihin Flirtin teho luultavasti ei riitä.

Antero

----------


## Dakkus

Näitä lukuja tarkastellessa tulee ymmärtää, että moottorilliset ohjausvaunut, moottorilliset välivaunut, moottoroimattomat ohjausvaunut ja moottoroimattomat välivaunut ovat kaikki pohjimmiltaan samaa tavaraa: vaunuja.
Vaunuun voidaan lisätä ohjaamo, jolloin syntyy kuluja (olettaisin kyllä, ettei ei lopulta ihan hirveän isoja kuluja suhteessa itse vaunun hintaan). Vaunuun voidaan myös lisätä moottoreita, joka sekin nostaa kuluja. Ja vaunuun voidaan vieläpä lisätä sekä ohjaamo että moottoreita, jolloin kuluja syntyy kahdesta lisäominaisuudesta.

Kysymys siitä, miten paljon ohjaamoton vaunu on halvempi kuin ohjaamollinen, voidaan tiivistää tähän muotoon: Miten kallista on rakentaa vaunuun ohjaamo?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hups. Piti kirjoittaa, että 22 kW/m. Jos tulee yksi vaunu lisää, teho per metri putoaa kolmanneksella, jolloin käytännössä kiihtyvyys alkaa laskea aikaisemmin kuin nykyään.


Miksi per metri, eikä 11 kW/t? Massaahan juna kiihdyttää eikä pituutta. Välivaunuhan olisi varmasti paljon kevyempi pituuyksikköä kohden.

----------

